# Rate the Username Above



## o_O

:P If you can read I think you know what to do.
Please rate on a scale of 1-10, preferably!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

It's awesomenocity, but I don't know how to pronounce it. X3


----------



## o_O

8/10
I LURVE IT
I don't know how to pronounce it either. I usually just say "Oooh" or make the face, and sometimes I just say "My username".


----------



## ZimD

I'll give you like a seventeen out of like five. Seriously.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

I like it, yep~ It sounds froovanatastic.


----------



## ZimD

I'll give you like a nine and a half out of ten. Seriously.


----------



## o_O

8/10
It's catchy :D


----------



## Eeveeon25

^ 10/10

My username's gonna get less than two, I'm sure of it... I don't even have any eevee stuff in my sig or avatar!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

Hurr, I don't like numbers in names. Also, it's rather unoriginal.


----------



## o_O

8/10 Again :D


----------



## Mercury

9


----------



## Worst Username Ever

6.


----------



## Zeph

8.5


----------



## Adnan

7/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Original. At least to me. Also, yay for names beginning with A~


----------



## o_O

8/10


----------



## shadow_lugia

9.

I just think of it as the sound that happens when the question mark pops up above someone's head in PMD1 :D


----------



## o_O

7/10
:P


----------



## Evolutionary

10000000000000000000000000000000/1
Pure Awesomeness. Mine sucks. :(


----------



## Flora

8/10

Yours is fluffy and cute. ^^


----------



## Stormecho

8/10

I like the picture it brings in my head. ^^


----------



## o_O

8/10
Pleasing for some reason. Very simple and nice.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

8/10

very unique. You're the first person I've seen here who uses a chat expression as their username.


----------



## Renteura

6

Oh, and my name is Luxray in Korean.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

I dunno, I just don't like the way it looks. And I don't like the way it sounds either. D=


----------



## o_O

9/10 now


----------



## Renteura

sorry, but 2


----------



## Not Meowth

6/10. I dunno whether to say it "Rentyoora" or "Rentyaura", or whether it's something totally different. I'm indifferent on Luxray and Korea, however.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

5.


----------



## Not Meowth

10, paradoxically.


----------



## Renteura

Mike the Foxhog said:


> 6/10. I dunno whether to say it "Rentyoora" or "Rentyaura", or whether it's something totally different. I'm indifferent on Luxray and Korea, however.


Rentyoora. I guess.

6/10 for you


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

Eh, it's sort of grown on me.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

8/10


----------



## Stormecho

5/10 Japanese names are pretty common, and unoriginal.


----------



## Renteura

...What about Korean? D:


6/10


----------



## Flora

8/10

I think it's awesome. :D


----------



## .GoreTuzk

6/10

Has a nice feel to it but nothing out of common.


----------



## Renteura

3


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

9/10 
AAARRRGGGHHH!!!! Too many rating threads!!


----------



## Renteura

3


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - it sounds pretty and is simple and has no numbers.  But I dunno what it means. >:


----------



## shadow_lugia

9

Mmm cookies :D I just ate you, sorry~


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

7.5/10

I predict that I get a.... .01


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - The numbers aren't really all that necessary...


----------



## Renteura

8/10 :3

And mine means Luxray in Korean, didn't I already say that? >.>


----------



## o_O

6/10
Got used to it, but not exactly the greatest username.


----------



## Renteura

4/10

Sorry, but I don't like the smily-as-name thing. It kinda makes it hard to refer to you.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

7/10 I like it. Kinda.
And my numbers ARE necessary, for a reason I tell NO ONE.


----------



## o_O

5
Ok....


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

/.000000000000000001
Pure awesomeness.


----------



## o_O

5
That's a pretty cool infinity sign. Googled it?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Yessirie!

Treat this post as transparent for the game.


----------



## o_O

10
I like that name. o_O. Very nice and original.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

It's sort of a pain to write out though. But I've never liked having to write underscores. I know it's short, but I find it a pain to write out for some reason. I suppose that's why I like to call you Oooohface. I prefer actual words. ;;Shrugs;;


----------



## o_O

8/10
I don't like underscores either D: But I just suddenly came up with o_O as a username in a spark of genius. Well, for a few people.


----------



## Renteura

5/10

Ooohface. :3


----------



## o_O

6
Anyone is welcome to call me Oooohface BTW. I think I should say that in my signature.


----------



## Desolater66

8/20 

That username just rules.


----------



## o_O

1.5
Word+Numbers=Generic


----------



## Eclipse

8/10, although epic for a username, like Arylett said, it's hard to refer to you.

I expect a Twilight reference coming... xD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

It's very unoriginal. How many Eclipses are there on the internet? Many probably. I do like the way it sounds and I myself like that name, but just that it's overdone.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

10/10
This is straight up original. That is all


----------



## coughsalot

8/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

It would be good... if it was capitalized.


----------



## o_O

8.5/10 now


----------



## Bombsii

9/10


----------



## o_O

6/10
Meh.


----------



## *~[insert name here]~*

7.5/10


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

8/10
Like the name, but the asteriks are a bit necessary, and it's wo lines, ruining the artisticness.


----------



## Dewgong

1/10

I automatically hate numbers in names.

(Also, a note about my name. It is DEWGONG. I'd like you to rate DEWGONG, not Dewgongeru. Uuuh I think I thought up Dewgong when I was bored and I was 9. I really don't like Dewgongs anymore...)


----------



## o_O

6/10
Meh.


----------



## turbler

6/10... really sorry, but yah.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Lack of capitalization really bothers Arylett.


----------



## Ether's Bane

8/10

Very original, if not a tad strange.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

It gives me a very... Texas-y feel for some reason. Makes me think of ranch Doritos too or some really hot and spicy food, smoky. I like it.

Yes, random stuff reminds me of random stuff.


----------



## Dragonclaw

7/10

Original for sure :)


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10

WIth the dragon and the claw - not the most original name ever but it's simple, to the point and easy to remember


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

It's unique. I like it.


----------



## o_O

9/10
:D


----------



## Noctowl

10/10

Its cool. =D


----------



## Old Catch

8/10 I've always thought it was adorable and original. It makes me think of a rumpled, grumpy Chatot.



> Excuse me waiter, there is a bear in my potato.


Your sig is win. xD I spit juice everywhere, I laughed so hard.


----------



## Rulue

5/10

Numbers tend to ruin usernames =(


----------



## Registeel

5/10


----------



## Evolutionary

3/10 It's just a Pokemon's name. I know I can't say much but...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

I don't like it. It just doesn't... flow.


----------



## Coloursfall

10/10 :D


----------



## o_O

9/10
*Is hungry by username*
Damn that cursed 10x12 cookie...


----------



## Rulue

9/10

Awesome.


----------



## o_O

8/10
Exotic and fun sounding, somehow.


----------



## Evolutionary

10/10 Best username ever. Sorry it got stolen by HIM/HER *glares*


----------



## Cyndaquil

8/10 Pretty good


----------



## Evolutionary

WOW!!! I got an eight. My username is just my favorite two Pokemon. OK, on with the game. 6/10 Really it got a pretty high score because I like the sound of Cyndaquil. Yeah random.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

The names are just sort of abrupt. Just two Pokémon names stuck together. Not very creative either.


----------



## Registeel

10/10 LEGEND.


----------



## Fredie

3/10 meh it's just a pokémon name...


----------



## Rulue

4/10

Numbers.. =(


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

I love it. The way it sounds, looks, everything.

Good and original too.


----------



## Evolutionary

10/10 Awesome, creative and everything good. 

NOTE: Yeah mine sucks but I didn't change it during the big forum crash because then my friends might remember me instead of me having to go and say it's EeveeSkitty. I was considering to change my username but decided against it.


----------



## Rulue

7/10. Ah, it isn't bad, EeveeSkitty =/


----------



## Lili

8/10 It sounds like an exotic fruit, but for some reason it reminds me of the word shuffleboard. Don't ask why.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

It's like what I said about EeveeSkitty's name. 

I'm sorry I'm so harsh you guys, I tend to be harsh in judgements. Just very obsessive and picky, especially when it comes to names. (How do you think I invented Arylett? Took hours of careful thinking. Yeah... and all I came up with was Arylett. Dawnsborough took less than five minutes.) Not trying to be mean or anything, I have nothing against you personally~


----------



## Fredie

7/10


----------



## Rulue

4/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

7/10

Simple, easy to say and remember.


----------



## Terry. T.

Nice, Nice... Suits the avvie.


----------



## o_O

(Might want to GRADE it....)
1/10. How original.[/sarcasm]


----------



## Frosty~

4/10
It's a smily o_O


----------



## Old Catch

5/10?
I dunno. .-.


----------



## Rulue

6/10.

=/


----------



## Old Catch

6/10


----------



## Mercury

7/10


----------



## Mewtwo

8/10


----------



## Mercury

7/10.


----------



## Rulue

8/10 :)


----------



## Mercury

9/10
(I didn't realize my Username was good!!!)


----------



## Mewtwo

8/10


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

8/10


----------



## Rulue

7/10.

I like it.


----------



## Mercury

8/10


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

8/10
It's a planet!
[/isuckatthis]


----------



## Jester

6/10


----------



## o_O

3/10
Not exactly very original... So minus points for that D:


----------



## Evolutionary

100/10 Totally the best username EVER.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

Hrmm, whatever my opinion was last time.


----------



## Jester

10/10
Just cause it's so awesome.

And o_O. It's the best username ever and you are so jealous that you gave me a low score. But if you knew teh story behind it you would know just how awesome it is.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

7/10
Not bad.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Hmm. It's got some originality to it, so points for that. But I don't like the way it's written. RandomTyphoon, all together with a capital letter inbetween. That drives me insane. Maybe if it were Random Typhoon. Or Randomtyphoon. I don't know, I'm just crazy about abrupt capitals. ;;Rambles;;


----------



## Jester

10.1/10


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Cool but not really original as said before.[/Ican'tsaymuch]


----------



## Jester

10/10

Rawr. bite meh <_< you are all jealous of meh


----------



## Rulue

6/10. It is ok, but...a bit overused, isn't it?


----------



## Jester

6/10 It is ok, but... a bit overused, isn't it?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

See others' comments regarding originality, I'm afraid.


----------



## Mercury

10/10.


----------



## Keltena

10/10. I mean, there's not really anything _not_ to like about it, so... *shrugs*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

5/10
Hmm...
Well, it makes sense with the avvie and all, but still...
Oh, yeah, and the reason it's written like that is for three reasons:
1. My previous usernames were written somewhat like that, so just a reminder of the old forums...?
2. Burts of insanity!xD
3. I was playing Emerald at the same time that I re-registered,*all hail the multitasker!*
the magic little place with two words fit together for a city.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

What I said before.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

9/10.

I like the way your signature tells me how it's pronounced.


----------



## Alexi

2/10

Random Japanese (?) characters are meh.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Ahehehe. I like the letter "a" and most names starting with it, so bonus points~! But short names disturb Arylett for some reason, she likes really long ones. ;;Points to name;;


----------



## Alexi

8/10

Because it has as many letters as Alexi's full name. >:3


----------



## Jester

1/10

Because it's so normal


----------



## o_O

3/10
Meh.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Everyone calls it the best username, but I much prefer Oooohface~


----------



## Coloursfall

10/10

because I deem it so.


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Pretty cool. Better than mine anyway but I can't be bothered to worry about things like usernames.


----------



## Mercury

5/10

It's ok.


----------



## o_O

6/10
Meh.


----------



## Adnan

8/10


----------



## Terry. T.

6/10.
Old school.


----------



## Adnan

7/10


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Ehh, not really me. Hmm...I'm thinking about changing my username to Deleona...


----------



## ignore_this_acct

5/10 its kinda plain
do you guys think I shoud get a new username


----------



## Keltena

2/10. I don't really like non-capitalization.


----------



## Renteura

7/10
meh


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

6/10. It's different, which is good, but it's not quite my taste, I guess. xD;


----------



## Renteura

Again, it's Luxray in Korean.

7/10 for you. I like, it, but I just don't really like how it's two parts.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

8/10

Creative indeed.


----------



## Keltena

6/10. Don't like numbers.


----------



## Alexi

8/10 

Salamanders are <3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

A fitting name for the Prime Minister of Russia.


----------



## Mew Mew Princess~

10/10- Different, and I like it. The princess makes it a 10 out of 10!


----------



## Blaziking the God General

3/10

It sorta lacks originality.


----------



## Keltena

5/10. Like I said, I'm not all that fond of numbers.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

I'm sorry, it sort of is a bit unoriginal.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

10/10 Awesomely unique and pretty. ^^


----------



## Alexi

5/10

Unoriginal


----------



## Blaziking the God General

2/10

Very unoriginal.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

I do like it, but oh, numbers~


----------



## Blaziking the God General

10/10 Just because everyone loves your username.

I should change mine to just "Blaziking".


----------



## Alexi

Conformist.

6/10

Yeah, you should drop the numbers.


----------



## zuea

6/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

I like the way it sounds, but it's not capitalized.


----------



## Rulue

10/10.

You know I love it, right?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

9/10

It's interesting.

The numbers! The numbers are killing my polls! @_@


----------



## zuea

7/10


----------



## Blaziking the God General

5/10

The lack of capitalization makes Blaziking (175) angry. Gr.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

8/10 

You should take out the numbers. Yes you should.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

9/10

I'll have to PM a mod.


----------



## Rulue

5/10

DIE NUMBERS, DIE >:D

Seriously, I like "Blaziking", but the numbers... ah, the numbers. They ruin it :(


----------



## Evolutionary

9/10 Like it.


----------



## zuea

9/10
eevee and skitty.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 Isn't in Capital letters.


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10 Were meant to be.


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10

Very cool-sounding


----------



## Worst Username Ever

7/10

It's nice.


----------



## Dragonclaw

0/10 Worst username ever.

But seriously though, 6.5/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10


----------



## White Wolf

6/10
I've never really liked Psyducks (no offense Mr Psyduck)


----------



## zuea

9/10 wolf.


----------



## S.K

8/10. Nice.


----------



## Vaporeon

5/10
It's just letters. And a period. D8


----------



## Time Psyduck

6/10

No major flaws, but lacks anything unique.


----------



## Vaporeon

9/10
Doctor Who reference!


----------



## S.K

5/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

5/10

What does it mean?


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 Seems to fit somehow~


----------



## White Wolf

8/10

Eevee's are awesome, Skitty's are not so much.


----------



## Dragonclaw

6/10 Meh.


----------



## zuea

9/10
dragons.


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 It's cool and stuff but it REALLY annoys me how it isn't capital lettered. It could 
have been 8.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

8/10

I dunno, I just like it.


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Blaziking is cool but I see no point in the numbers. [I hated how my username sounded when I made it but then I just got used to it.]


----------



## o_O

7/10
Pokemon + Pokemon. :P


----------



## Evolutionary

10/10 Everyone's fav.


----------



## Dragonclaw

7/10 Cute.


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Like it. It is a Pokemon move but I never connect your username to the Pokemon move. They just seem different.


----------



## Time Psyduck

7.5/10

Unique, recognisable, memorable, and no pointless numbers. Solid, although there isn't anything which overly stands out


----------



## Dragonclaw

7.5/10

Unique, recognisable, memorable, and no pointless numbers. Solid, although there isn't anything which overly stands out.

... xD


----------



## ignore_this_acct

8/10 nice in origonal but just somehow doesent satisfy me


----------



## Coloursfall

4/10 - would you like to buy a capital letter?


----------



## S.K

10/10

immensly likeable, funny and strangely kinda cute.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

8/10 cold be more "colorful" whatever the hell that means


----------



## zuea

1/2 or 5/10


----------



## Evolutionary

5/10 Capital letter.


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10 :)


----------



## Evolutionary

9/10 :D


----------



## S.K

For just 2 pokemon names put together its very good!

8/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

6/10

Nice, but a bit...short.


----------



## Dragonclaw

7.8/10


----------



## Objection!

8/10.


----------



## Time Psyduck

6/10

Interesting, but the username has no meaning hear as of yet.


----------



## S.K

7/10.


----------



## Evolutionary

5/10 It means what?


----------



## zuea

8/10


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 Could be capital lettered.


----------



## Jewel Espeon

8.5/10 

:D


----------



## Evolutionary

9/10 :D


----------



## Jewel Espeon

9/10 :DD


----------



## Evolutionary

9.001/10 :DDD


----------



## Jewel Espeon

9.007/10 :DDDD


----------



## Evolutionary

9.002/10 :DDDDD


----------



## Dragonclaw

0/0


----------



## Time Psyduck

9/10

I remember that name from long ago.


----------



## Objection!

8/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

6/10


----------



## Bombsii

5/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

5/10


----------



## S.K

8/10


----------



## Zeph

8/10

Nicely ambiguous.


----------



## Evolutionary

9/10 Cool. I remember when you were Castform :D


----------



## Rulue

6/10.


----------



## Time Psyduck

5/10

maybe more if I 'got' it.


----------



## Jewel Espeon

7/10


----------



## see ya

8/10


----------



## Jewel Espeon

9/10

:D


----------



## Dragonclaw

7/10


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 And Time, you aren't really supposed to 'get' some usernames.


----------



## Dragonclaw

7/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10

I'm oblivious enough not to get the one you're supposed to get, so how do I know if it's 'gettable'


----------



## Cadet

8/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

7/10

Interesting


----------



## Colossal

7/10

random yet amusing...


----------



## Time Psyduck

7/10


----------



## Colossal

I take that as a compliment as it is above average.

7/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

6.95/10


----------



## Colossal

7/10


----------



## Jewel Espeon

6/10

I don't know what it means, but oh well.


----------



## Time Psyduck

7/10


----------



## Dragonclaw

7/10


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10 no u.


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10 no u.


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10 no u.


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10 no u.


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10


----------



## S.K

9/10

I broke your chain.


----------



## Dragonclaw

And for that you get 3/10


----------



## S.K

What?

*sobs*

6/10


----------



## see ya

8/10

It's so mysterious....what does it stand for?


----------



## S.K

Aaah. Gotta work that out for yourself. It is also NOT my initials. They are L.D

Plus it sounds nice.

9/10

Makes me smile. Especially when it had the Shaymin on it.


----------



## NO HAX

9/10

very mysterious


----------



## Time Psyduck

5/10

Meaningless in any way it can have meaning to me (for now at least)


----------



## NO HAX

7/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

5/10


----------



## Beep The Meep

5/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

5/10


----------



## Beep The Meep

Why? 7.5/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

6/10

Means nothing to me at all.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

9/10

Psyduck are underpaid... ):C


----------



## Dragonclaw

4/10 Numbers, eek.


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10 no u.


----------



## Objection!

7/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

7/10


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10


----------



## S.K

9/10


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 MEEP MEEP 404 ERROR MEANING NOT FOUND


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10


----------



## gaytaurus

Dragonclaw said:


> 8/10


7/10.

i'm not a fan of stringed english words. but that combination sounds cool on the tongue. c:


----------



## Evolutionary

6/10 I hate Tauros [*pats* It's OK Tauros, the world hasn't ended if I don't like you] and the capitalization and the 'gay' part. This forum does have some younger people.


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 *sigh* We need more people here.


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10

Really? (xD)


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 It is pretty much always the same people. At least with Avatar rating avatars change sometimes.


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10 sad face Don't you wub me anymore?


----------



## Zeph

8/10


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 AHHAAAHHHHAAAHHH!


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10 

Ahagahagaha


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10

Gwah hoo hoo hoo hoo hoo hoo!


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 

FWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!! Look at all this space I can shout in! 

FWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10

Rawr.


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10


----------



## S.K

7/10


----------



## see ya

8/10

Yup, still mysterious.


----------



## S.K

9/10.

Turn back to the Shaymin sky-forme avie and it'd be a 10. It fits so well!


----------



## Time Psyduck

7/10


----------



## Mercury

8/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

6/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

7/10


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 Not too original.


----------



## Time Psyduck

7/10


----------



## Dragonclaw

7/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

7/10


----------



## Keltena

8/10.


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 

(Ooh look you have a avatar that is like Dannichu's ^_^)


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10


----------



## Keltena

Still 8/10.

(ToS blinkies = awesomesauce~)


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 Yes, awesomesauce.


----------



## Time Psyduck

7/10


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10


----------



## Objection!

8/10


----------



## Evolutionary

7.5/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10


----------



## Mercury

7/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

8/10


----------



## Keltena

6/10.


----------



## Time Psyduck

9/10


----------



## Keltena

6/10~


----------



## Time Psyduck

9/10


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

7/10


----------



## Time Psyduck

7/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Hmm, I like it.


----------



## Time Psyduck

9/10


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

7/10


----------



## Coloursfall

4/10

:/ sorry, just lately, '[noun/adjective] [Pokemon Name]' usernames are starting to bug me.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

I had just started liking Pokémon again when I made it, and I began to like the name. Even if it's generic, I'm keeping it. All my other things are a different matter.
Anyway, 10/10. It appeals to me for reasons unknown to me.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

Unoriginal, I'm afraid. Kind of generic-ish. But you like it, so who cares what I have to say~


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

8/10

I'd have a different one if I started now, but it kind of defines me on the forums, so...


----------



## Time Psyduck

6/10


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 I would change my username. But I've been fitted to this username. People know me as EeveeSkitty and my banner even says EeveeSkitty.


----------



## Time Psyduck

7/10


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

6/10

^ I feel the same way as you, EeveeSkitty. Maybe to less of an extent, but also, I know myself on the forum as Dark Tyranitar. That's not about to change.


----------



## Evolutionary

7/10 Yeah, changing my username would be a pain. And anyway is a word or two above your posts that important? I do wish I was more creative when I first joined so I would be like this.


----------



## Time Psyduck

7/10


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

7/10

For the record, it does give some nice, fitting avatar options.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

I wonder what would happen if I changed my name...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

9/10

Mass uproar on the forums.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

8/10

If Arylett changed her name? There would be riots.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

5/10

The numbers ruin it.


----------



## Thorne

7/10

Dark things and Tyranitatars are awesome, but not really original, :/


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

6.5/10; it's just too strange for my liking.

There was a discussion on my username and the reasons for having it a page or two back.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

...Yeah, I think there would be riots if I changed my name.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

10/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10.

No numbers, yeeees~


----------



## Time Psyduck

10/10


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

6/10


----------



## Evolutionary

8/10 I actually like it.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

6.5/10


----------



## Bombsii

8/10


----------



## Creation

9/10


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

8/10


----------



## Neo Pikachu

8/10. A Pikachu Goddess. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

6/10

I like it, but it's a bit unoriginal.


----------



## Ibiku

7/10

The numbers....... They kill the name. @.@


----------



## Bombsii

9/10


----------



## Mewtwo

9.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10 =D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

2/10.

It's not very original.


----------



## Treechu

3/10

Hey you stop taking elf names.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

It's okay, I guess.

And this isn't an elf name... I made it up.


----------



## Ibiku

9/10
Very original. Absolute <3 for originality! XD


----------



## Dragonclaw

5/10 Kind of nice I guess :)


----------



## Ryu Tyruka

8/10


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

7/10


----------



## Stardust Dragona

9/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

I like it, but it's a tad unoriginal.


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10

Original :)


----------



## DonKarasuMan

8.91/10

Base 80 damage is good I guess. :p


----------



## Dragonclaw

7.6/10 

Pretty cool name.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

I like the attack, it's nice~


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10 

:)


----------



## Alakazam

9/10. No comment.


----------



## Bombsii

7/10 Average, but sounds good and fits in with your "theme"


----------



## Dragonclaw

7.5/10 

DarkArmour is a pretty cool username and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Bombsii

8.1/10


----------



## Dragonclaw

7.6/10


----------



## Ryu Tyruka

9.8/10


----------



## Creation

9/10

Dragon Tyruka.


----------



## Dragonclaw

6/10


----------



## Vespiform

9.9/10


----------



## VelvetEspeon

8/10.

I like Vespiquen and Castiform.


----------



## Black Yoshi

7/10

I find it a little strange, but I still like it.


----------



## Dragonclaw

3/10

Number kills it, but it's okay.


----------



## Black Yoshi

(Yeah... The number thing has a history)

10/10

Awesome.


----------



## Dragonclaw

5/10 xD


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch

10/10 It's catchy, has a nice ring to it, and has two awesome words, "dragon" and "claw" in it.


----------



## DonKarasuMan

9.4/10

It's...slirpy.


----------



## Bombsii

8/10
unique


----------



## Clockwork Dragons

6/10

A bit bland but it works.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

6/10

It's okay, I guess.


----------



## VelvetEspeon

7/10

Neat.


----------



## Flarginsnarf

8/10
Has a nice feel to it .


----------



## Dragonclaw

5/10 But it's okay.


----------



## DonKarasuMan

9.2/10

Critical hit.


----------



## Dragonclaw

8/10

It's pretty cool, but I always think of a Donphan with Aggron like armour when I see your username/avatar o_O


----------



## Turtle

8/10

It's okay, but still interesting.


----------



## Flora

7/10

Meh.  Seems too common for me.


----------



## Dragonclaw

9.1/10

Awesome.


----------



## Taliax

8/10.


----------



## Bombsii

9.1/10


----------



## Thorne

9.2/10

Because you're cool that way, and so is your username.


----------



## Bombsii

Yay!

9.2/10

Because everyone knows Male Gardevoirs are better than Gallades


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

7/10. It's alright.

I just know mine will get bad ratings... >_>


----------



## Flora

8/10

Rather interesting.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

9/10. I like the choice of words. :3


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

9/10
Methinks this name has an interesting backstory to it, amirite? 

*hides in fear of the horrible ratings _my_ name'll get*


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

8/10. I dunno, I just like your username.

It's sort of interesting.


----------



## Mewtwo

9/10 Pikachu is awesome.


----------



## Bombsii

9/10


----------



## Dragonclaw

8.6/10


----------



## Bombsii

8.7/1-0


----------



## Skylands

9/10

One of my favourite rock bands.


----------



## Bombsii

Same.
9.5/10
Neat name.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Are you named after the cooking instrument or the band?

9/10, either way. I love the band, and I love frying pans. xD


----------



## Mewtwo

1/10

Dunno what that is.

*hides from ratings I'll get as I've never changed my username and about half of TCoD has at least once*


----------



## Skylands

7/10
It's an original.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - I like it.


----------



## Skylands

8/10
I don't like Full Metal Alchemist, but cookies are good!


----------



## turbler

I dunno why, but I like yours  =) 8/10


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

3/10 I don't really like or even understand it. =/


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

8/10
YAY FOR PLANT PARASITE CRAP.


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - ...meh :/


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

*shrugs* Ah well, can't impress them all. ^.^
9/10
I've really gotten into the FMA series, in fact I watched a few epis today. That coupled with the cookies aspect just makes the name awesome.
ENVY FTW. ^O_O^


----------



## Scyther

8/10

Oxymorons rock.


----------



## Loco Mocho

your typical pokemon blogger
5/10


----------



## Coloursfall

3/10 - :/


----------



## Loco Mocho

cookies!!!!!!!!!!
8/10


----------



## Skylands

7/10
SSBB is a fun game.


----------



## Lili

7/10
Sounds interesting, though wondering if it means the clouds or 'Heaven'.


----------



## Skylands

NightDaemon said:


> 7/10
> Sounds interesting, though wondering if it means the clouds or 'Heaven'.


To be honest, the world will never know, nor myself (truly).

8/10
Looks like it says 'NightDemon', just with an extra letter in it.


----------



## Lili

7/10

'Daemon' is another way to spell 'demon'. I read it in some old book that my mother gave me.


----------



## mehisfishtaco

9/10
I love the meaning of your name.


----------



## Lili

9/10
Fish + taco = best food combination ever.


----------



## Jack_the_White

9/10

sounds liek nightdemon


----------



## Lili

8/10
I'm not a fan of underscores, but it reminds me of Jack White :D.


----------



## Jack_the_White

9/10
yea, thats cuz i thought u couldnt use spaces wen i first joined


----------



## Skylands

7/10
Why does it look like Jack of Clovers? *shot*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Not too bad, but it could be more original.


----------



## Jack_the_White

6/10
no idea wat it means...


----------



## Cyndaquil

4/10 Sorry, the underscores hurt my eyes.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

4/10
Unoriginal names are a pet peeve of mine. Sorreh~ :P


----------



## Cyndaquil

9/10,  good word choice :D


----------



## Bombsii

6/10

Not a major fan of pokemon used as usernames


----------



## Cyndaquil

5/10 I don't like the classical "I'm shady" idea.


----------



## Dragonclaw

5/10 Not really into just plain Pokemon names.


----------



## DonKarasuMan

7.83/10


----------



## Cyndaquil

8/10 It is pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Momoharu

7.98/10

Nostalgia on one hand, lack of originality on the other hand.  Meh.


----------



## Dragonclaw

6.7/10


----------



## Cyndaquil

9.5/10 Nice idea, using an attack as a username.


----------



## Coloursfall

3/10 - Pokemon as username = boring


----------



## Cyndaquil

10/10 - Fullmetal Alchemist = Win!


----------



## Dragonclaw

5/10 Nothing's changed.


----------



## Dr Frank

8.5/10

8 for Dragonc, 0.5 for law


----------



## Cyndaquil

9/10, cause you're a fake doctor.


----------



## Dr Frank

AM NOT!! I've been RPing as a surgeon for two years and no one can say otherwise.

6.5/10


----------



## Cyndaquil

9/10 (Same)
Most Doctors aren't surgeons. They are two different things.


----------



## Dr Frank

6.5/10

I yam what I yam and that's all I yam.


----------



## Tigerclaw

6/10
Its weird, yet cool


----------



## Lili

6/10
Well, it shows that you like Pokemon, I guess.


----------



## Dr Frank

8/10

I like the word Daemon.


----------



## Lili

7/10
It's got a sense of humor, I suppose.


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10- a space would've made it better, imo.


----------



## speedblader03

7/10
It's funny, however I've never watched FMA...


----------



## Tigerclaw

6/10


----------



## Coloursfall

3/10 - really very simplistic and boring :/ no numbers at least.


----------



## Skroy

7/10. COOKIES FOREVER!
... Erm, it's a rather unique user name.


----------



## DonKarasuMan

9.43/10

Sounds awesome.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

2/10, sounds crappy.


----------



## Beauty

7/10

Niiiiiice :]


----------



## Ven

3/10 (i'm being nice)

VERY Bland.


----------



## Mai

6/10 creative, cool, but now I keep wondering if i'm missing a reference


----------



## Ven

3/10
Bland

(Yes you are. Here is a hint: the _key_word is keyblade)


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - it's...okay.


----------



## Lili

8/10
FMA + dessert = pretty cool username.


----------



## Hyozanryu

7/10. Cool, but the 'a' makes it look strange.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

Underscores ruin everything. D= Also, it's  kind of unoriginal.


----------



## Ven

7.5/10

reminds me of FF7. (Dawnsborough is Aerith's Lastname right?)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

Organization XIII, whilst I like them and I like that name, it's unoriginal. 

(Actually, her name is Gainsborough. I made up the Dawnsborough on my own.)


----------



## Beauty

5/10

Not bad ^^


----------



## Tigerclaw

4/10


----------



## Beauty

5/10

nice ~


----------



## Loco Mocho

4/10
reminds me of sappy horse movies *shot*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

Mostly the way it's... not spaced out and all the words are put together. Also, the number's kinda... eh.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - 8D Arylett's username is awesome, but hard to spell.


----------



## Neo

8/10 I really like it, it's really unique, but it reminds me of something, I forgot what. xP


----------



## Ven

3/10
Bland


----------



## Hyozanryu

8/10 I love the Organization XIII, but my favorite member shall always be Zexion.


----------



## Ven

4/10 Not to original


----------



## Dr Frank

7.95/10
Making good names out of 'X' is difficult, and this one is real good. You did make it up, right?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

It's simple, yet it flows awesomely. The only thing that bothers me is that it isn't "Dr. Frank", with a period inbetween.


----------



## Beauty

Niiiiiice :]

6/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

It's simple, and a bit unoriginal, yet it flows.


----------



## Jack_the_White

5/10, its original, but i have no idea what it means and how to say it


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

Underscores really bother me. D= As a name, it kinda sounds... eh. It doesn't flow so much.

It also doesn't really mean anything, (Well, Arylett means "red", but that's in my weird made up language that nobody knows about) it's just my name.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - You know how I feels about your username :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

It has a certain charm to it and yet seems so silly~ I don't really like nonserious usernames, but it sounds epic.


----------



## Ivy Newton

7/10 'cause I can never pronounce it correctly - I always say/think ar-lee-et =(


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Makes me think of... mummies. It looks all weird and Egyptian... and yet I like it. Somehow. I just don't like the way it looks written down... if that makes any sense.

(Why can't anybody pronounce my name? D=)


----------



## Hyozanryu

7/10 Cool and weird at the same time. (I can kinda pronounce it...)


----------



## Dr Frank

That's kinda funny.

7/10


----------



## rysworld

9/10

I like Twilight.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Interesting... the only thing that bothers me is the lack of capitalization. But I do like the sound of it... rather unique.


----------



## Katipunero's Memento

9/10...unique and original


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

3/10, not exactly the originallity in the form of a name.


----------



## Loco Mocho

7/10
Victory!


----------



## Ven

6/10 Not bad.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - I like 'X' names :x


----------



## Skroy

8/10
Mostly because the word 'cookies' is in it. ^^ Either way, it's a unique username.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

I have no idea what it means, where it's from, or if you even made it up. But I love it, and it sounds really original. The sound just... dances off my tongue.


----------



## Skroy

9/10.
To me, it's a unique AND original name. (And it also sounds like a magic spell when I pronounce it. xD)


----------



## Tigerclaw

7/10
Extremely unique and orgional. I like it.


----------



## MurrMurr

8/10
Meh for originality, but so very, very true. For all of us.


----------



## EchoedSeel

7/10. Sounds like a cow AND it rolls off my tongue. It's like double the awesomeness!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

It certainly is interesting~


----------



## EchoedSeel

10/10. I love it. Did you just randomly come up with that?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

6/10 pretty much original.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

'Tis certainly interesting. Makes me think of that old supermodel from the 70's. But um, anyways, the only thing that bothers me is "for victory" not being capitalized, but that is due to my obsession with caps.

(I did invent this, but not randomly, no. Took me a bit to get the Arylett part, the Dawnsborough was a bit more random.)


----------



## PokeGhost

8/10

I like the originality, but its a little long and somewhat hard to pronounce.


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - not bad... but not awesome.  At least it's got no numbers.


----------



## PokeGhost

10/10

Haha, so very random.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

At least it's capitalized~ But it isn't very original either.


----------



## Chaon

9/10 

A little long, but creative and punctuated.


----------



## Small Lotus

8/10
short but creative


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - I like it.  Lotuses are pretty.


----------



## Small Lotus

9/10
reminds me of a certain anime!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

It sounds very poetic.


----------



## Small Lotus

9/10
long,but poetic!


----------



## Dr Frank

6.5/10
Interesting, but interesting.


----------



## Ven

6.5
Not that bad.


----------



## M&F

6.5/10.

Not bad, but, is it just me or does anybody else also think it sounds like medicine?


----------



## M&F

6.5/10.

Not bad, but, is it just me or does anybody else also think it sounds like medicine?


----------



## Dr Frank

7/10
I don't know how Metallica Fanboy tastes like medicine. :/


----------



## Tigerclaw

7/10
Reminds me of some kind of mad scientist xD


----------



## Dr Frank

Pokemonaholic said:


> 7/10
> Reminds me of some kind of mad scientist xD


Eh, why? It's based on a sensitive doctor beguiled by corruption and violence. Anyways...

9.75/10
Like the sound, is unique and original, unlike POKEFAN and POKEMASTER221 kind of thing in most fansites.


----------



## Katipunero's Memento

8/10
My friend is a doctor


----------



## Rai-CH

7/10
Pretty cool name, a bit long though.


----------



## Coloursfall

9/10 - very nice, I like it. 83 simple and such.


----------



## Katipunero's Memento

8/10
Full Metal Alchemist right?


----------



## Ven

7/10
Not Bad


----------



## Charc

Xaldin 9.5/10 Sounds cool.


----------



## Flora

7/10

Hmm, it's okay, but I don't particularly like it.


----------



## Hyozanryu

8/10 cool, but it reminds me of that european song about the black(bubonic) plague;
_Ring around the rosy
A pocket full of posies
Ashes ashes
We all fall down_


----------



## Small Lotus

9/10
I love cats!


----------



## Flora

9/10

It's cute!


----------



## Starly

8/10 flowers and ash are kinda interesting together


----------



## Tigerclaw

1/10
That is one of the most plain and unoriginal names I have ever seen.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

5/10.

It's nice.
---------


1/10.

Lars the turtwig is a sluggish username.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

6/10
there are a lot of _insertnamehere_ the _insertanimalnamehere_


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - not bad 8D


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

9/10

Combining two great things usualy makes it that much better. :>


----------



## Mewtwo

9.5/10

I really like it.


----------



## Barubu

8/10. Those two = waaaaaaaaaaay too close.


----------



## Coloursfall

3/10 :v


----------



## Flora

9/10

Must be painful to eat XD

I like it though~


----------



## Mewtwo

Rate the username, not the avvie, uber. Also, its one of those two different scenes put together (hence the color difference) like this

10/10 Never heard anything like it~


----------



## Scyther

6/10

Mewtwo is used a lot. I give you that much because it makes me think of Hackmew.


----------



## Dr Frank

7/10

A bit too generic.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

6/10

I haven't seen evidence of your Ph.D.


----------



## Dave Strider

7/10

I don't know what it's based on and that makes it cool.


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - eh I just don't like it for some reason :/


----------



## Ether's Bane

3/10. Pretty unoriginal.


----------



## Satirical Psyduck

Alabaster is a mineral, no? 
I don't know, maybe 7.5/10.


----------



## MentheLapin

9.5/10 because of Psyduck.


----------



## Dr Frank

9/10
for the capitalisation.


----------



## Teacher9985

8.5/10. I like it.

Mine is sooo not getting any.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

2/10.

It's a bit unoriginal, and the numbers don't help out either.


----------



## Flora

9/10

It's very pretty and flows very well~


----------



## Superbird

7.5/10.

How exactly do they relate to each other?


----------



## Coloursfall

6/10

it would be better with a capital letter :c


----------



## Chief Zackrai

7/10
I think I get the Reference (Full Metal Alchemist, right?), and the cookies part is random, which makes it fun.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Very interesting and seemingly original. It makes me think of like, an alien race of people named Zack. Which somehow is awesome.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

8/10
It sounds very Regal. its interesting.
And, actually I started this name when I was trying to write a book about a lost race of people similar to Native Americans, and their tribe was called Zackrai. So, I decided someone from this tribe was called a Zackrinian. And if you google it, you will find things that only relate to me, and my past lives (a forum that has died, and one I've been banned on, because I wasn't too mindful of the rules-I posted four times in a row because I didn't see the Edit Button.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10.

Point boost because of the interesting story behind an interesting name.


----------



## hyphen

9.5/10

I dunno,I just like it.


----------



## Barubu

8/10 for mysticality.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

9/10.

BARRRRUBOOO! That's all I have to say. But seriously, pretty awesome and original-sounding, that I know of. Ahaha.


----------



## Green

edit: ninja'd

8/10

i like it :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

It sounds all biblical and neat, ahahar.


----------



## PokeGhost

9/10 because you had to say how to pronounce it in your signature, and because its cool.


----------



## Barubu

8/10 because not just any ghost will do.


----------



## Green

it's... different, I suppose.


----------



## Flora

8/10 I like it, but it gets a song stuck in my head...

St. Christopher, patron saint of travelers,
I'm going nowhere, but you can be my guiiiiiiiiiiiiide~


----------



## Chief Zackrai

7/10 I'm not sure why, but I almost understand the connection between them, in a way I can't explain.


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - it's creative, I must say. I find it quite pleasing to the eye as well.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

9.5/10. It's a very...interesting name, to say the least, and it sort of just rolls off the tounge. (And explosives are always a +.)


----------



## Enkoe

7.5/10

Rather interesting.


----------



## hyphen

8/10


I just like it.
In fact, I like alot of things.^-^


----------



## Flora

8/10

I like it, but the lack of a space can be a bit displeasing to one's eyes.


----------



## hyphen

9/10



It's awesome.
INTERESTING..........


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Very nice, actually. 8/10. sort of reminds me of a funeral eulegy.

ARGHH Ninja'd.

Um, it's interesting, sounds all mystic....and um, moony. (a space would make it look better.) 7/10.


----------



## hyphen

9/10



Swords/Knife?

OH YEAH


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Me likes, me likes. At first I didn't get it, because I thought it was like an arrogant command, but then as I found out more about you, I understood that It was more like [Please]RespectTheBlade[OrInvisichompWillEatYou.]

ARGH FOILD AGAIN! (a.k.a. Ninja'd)

MysticMoon... 'tis alright. 6/10.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Zackrinian.... sounds like a new pasta dish. 8.5/10
(and you're actually right, it WAS an arrogant command. Because everyone should RespectTheBlade. Especially if they're on the recieving end of a gallade.)


----------



## hyphen

7/10


Alien-ish.ME LIKE ISH

0_0

9/10


Supa sword.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Eh... sort of unoriginal even if it sounds pretty. It DOES sound pretty though!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

9/10

best name ever my queen


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Well, um.. 6/10. It _is_ the name of a pokemon, not very creative. name kind of suits you, though.

(and what is with all the avatar pictures of delicious deserts?)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

8/10 Catchy but a tad noobish. Not bad, though.

(they are to make people hungry)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Sadly, mein deary, I wish I could say your name was awesome, ahha. But it IS sort of unoriginal just being a Pokemon's name. HOWEVER, it doesn't have underscores, isn't lowercase, and yeah. So that is mad props there.


----------



## Teacher9985

9/10

I like how you can think of a person when you see that username. Awesome.


----------



## Skylark

7/10

a) I'm not fond of teachers
b) Numbers after letters don't make pretty eye candy D:


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

It's fun to say and dances off of my tongue.


----------



## River

8.5/10

Complicated, yet easily pronouncable, As well as that I enjoy double 't' for some reason.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

I love the word "River." It's a pretty word, even if it doesn't make for a very original username.


----------



## Enkoe

7.5/10

Interesting and FUN TO SAY A LOT when you're bored lol


----------



## River

Interesting name, sounds Japanese to me. 7.5/10


----------



## ...

A very nice username, but only a personal preference as it's not very original. 8/10


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

It's very cool. I'm not sure if you got it from anywhere, but it sounds semi-original. The Japanese in it though sort of gives it a bit less in originality points 'cause everyone's always trying to look cool with Japanese words nowadays. But it's still awesome, ahaha.


----------



## hyphen

9/10

It's cool to me for some reason.0_0


----------



## ...

Very trippy. 7/10


----------



## Aobaru

8/10

It's lovely to say! (Reminds me of wolfsbane)


----------



## hyphen

8/10

It rolls off the tounge. ^-^


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7/10 It was good at first, but it's knda starting to get old... still good, in a way, though.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

I preferred your old name. RespectTheBlade was seriously cool. This one isn't bad though, I still sort of like it.


----------



## Aobaru

9/10

I love your name! I always say it "Arrullett" instead of "Arreelet".


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

I totally can't pronounce it properly, but however the hell I do pronounce it, it sounds good to me. It looks cool too, like some... guy from Aladdin or something. Pretty original, that I know of.


----------



## Lili

10/10

I just think it's very pretty sounding, and it rolls off the tongue quite well.  I actually thought of naming my child Arylett if it's a girl.  It'd be fun to explain to her why I named her that :p

"Mommy was a nerd and liked Pokemon and so did one of her friends..."


----------



## Aobaru

7/10

I like this one for some reason, though it would look better, to me, if there was a space between the words.



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> [...] Pretty original, that I know of.


I totally made it up, out of the blue.


----------



## Lili

8/10

Sounds foreign and pretty.  And backwards it's Uraboa!  :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Hmm... I'm neutral towards it, really. But don't think it's that bad. I agree with Aobaru about the spacing though.

(Ahahurhurhur, I was actually contemplating changing my name to Arylett! I'm flattered that you would name your child that praps, but I like being one of the few Aryletts in the world.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

10/10

It is one of the most memorable usernames... and it just sounds pretty.


----------



## Coloursfall

5/10 - it's...okay. I don't ~love~ it or anything but i don't hate it either.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

It makes me hungry for cherry soda. I like the way it sounds, but not the way it looks.


----------



## Charikachu

9/10

I like it


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

I'm a little... neutral about it. I can see what you combined to make it, and that's kind of unoriginal, but it does roll off the tongue on its own.


----------



## Comatoad

9/10

Very original and feminine. ^^


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

It sounds... strangely cool somehow. Like something out of a motorcycle gang.


----------



## PokeGirl

10 I've seen those in toy stores!Lol.


----------



## Comatoad

7/10

Simple, but exciting to see that you're the first to have captured that username. =)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

0/10 because I'm a Soc (Reference to The Outsiders)


----------



## Ever

Mmm...7/10 because I like it, but it's a bit of a mouthful and I don't know how to pronounce it. (Usually I say Vee-heh-ment Moose-tell-id)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

It's a bit... odd. But there is something I like about it.


----------



## Ever

10/10. It's very original and has a nice ring to it. It's long, but somehow not too much of a mouthful. And it looks pretty ;D


----------



## SquishierCobra

4/10

its decent


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

Odd, yet strangely appealing. But not cool-sounding enough to appeal to my tastes.


----------



## Ever

10/10 It makes me thing of a girl standing on a hill at dawn :3


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 Unique, and I like it.


----------



## Ever

(Why thank you!) 
Still 7/10, thought it's growing on me. You need a nickname, though.
(Do I pronounce it right?)


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7/10. I can't seem to figure out why, but it just sounds nice to me. Not the greatest name ever, but definetely a very good one.


----------



## Ever

6/10. It's fun, but doesn't have a nice ring.


----------



## hyphen

9/10

Nice ring to it, and it's under 5 syllables. XD
It's related to flight, too, which is a plus (for me, anyway.)


----------



## Ever

6/10. Very catchy, but only mildly original and without a nice ring.


----------



## Comatoad

7/10

Sounds like some fantasy book... with a fairy in it. =D


----------



## Flora

8/10

Has a nice ring to it :D

(Ohmygosh, you're Kindling Queen? Wow, long time no see!)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

I kind of liked your old name, Flora and Ashes, better. For one, it was more original. This one... eh. It just sounds like it's trying too hard, like some abstract song lyric. I'm not fond of it.

(Oh my God, that's KQ? I had NO idea. Stupid Opera, I can't see anybody's previous usernames. No idea who the heck anybody is anymore.)


----------



## Ever

(Haven't you heard? I'm a badass ninja-faerie!)

10/10 Do you need to ask why?


----------



## Zero Moment

7.5
Meh. I'm 0k with it.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

6.023


----------



## Coloursfall

8/10 - it's pretty, but it reminds me of _Grave of the Fireflies_ and then I get sad :C


----------



## Zero Moment

9/10
It's nice


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

3/10.

Numbers. Hiss. Also, it's not very original.


----------



## Zero Moment

9.5/10
Very original


----------



## Ever

2.5/10. 



> Originally Posted by *Arylett Dawnsborough*
> _Numbers. Hiss. Also, it's not very original._


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

8/10

sounds very ethereal for some reason


----------



## Mai

7.5/10

Nice, but overall I'm not that excited about it. Clever but not great.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

Simple, even if I keep mispronouncing it as "my" rather than "may." Still, a very pretty name.


----------



## Ever

10/10

I makes me think of a charming little village :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

I don't feel I adequately explained my opinion and I've changed my mind a bit. It sounds prettier than I thought, although lack of originality which is my most obsessive thing ever about names prevents it from being a 10.

(Everglider: If you've already rated somebody's name, I would not advise rating their name again unless you've had a change of opinion. It's repetitive.)


----------



## Mai

10/10

Everyone likes your name, and it's for a good reason. I love the way it sounds, and it looks pretty on paper as well. My opinion on a name isn't severely influenced by it's originality (which is probably because I took my name from a character on Avatar), but the fact that it's so unique is a definite plus. Very nice.


----------



## Ever

Aw..thanks.

8/10

I like its simplicity. (Yikes! I'm pronouncing it as "My" too) It reminds me of something...I can't put my finger on it just now. I like the way it looks on paper and it has a nice ring.


----------



## Mai

7.5/10

It's a good name, but at the same time rather boring. If that even makes sense.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

7/10


I like it, for two main reasons. One, Avatar reference. Two, it's kind of strange because it's an _actual name_ which is kind of rare among usernames on the internet. (and when I say it's a real name, you could meet someone named Mai. While it is a name, I doubt you would actually meet a person named, say Arylett Dawnsborough, in real life. Love the name though, Arylett.) At the same time though, it is kind of simple and "meh", even if it has awesome origins.

EDIT: weird, Meh and Mai kind of sound similar. Coincidence, given the character? I think not.


----------



## Byrus

8/10. As much as I liked Doc Scratch, I think this one suits you better. It has a nice ring to it, and it's original without sounding too over the top. It makes me think  of a leader of some alien tribe or something.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

Hmm... I don't really like the way it sounds or is spelled. But it is originalish, brief, and easy to remember. Very clean, so I like that.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

10/10

Loved it from the very beginning.


----------



## Zero Moment

8/10

Seems pretty original to me.
And it sounds cool.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10
It's OK, but I don't like numbers in names.


----------



## Mai

6/10

Kind of obnoxious; I don't like luxray in-game either so that might be an influence. (I tried to use it in Pearl, and it had worst movepool _ever._ Other than things like unown, of course.)

EDIT: It also reminds me of fat Vriska, which I Do Not Like.


----------



## Tomboy

7.5/10

A good username, but not quite an 8.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

6/10.

I'm... neutral about it, really. Don't like it, but don't hate it either. It also gives me a huge gum craving.


----------



## Starship Trooper

7.5/10

A bit long, and a bit hard to pronounce at first, but it sounds nice and stands out!


----------



## Tomboy

7/10

I like it, but it's not the most original (I'm one to talk)
I'm also a geek, so thats mostly why I like it :P


----------



## Ever

7/10

I do like it, but it's decidedly _not_ original. Catchy, though.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 It's OK, but not my favourite.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

4/10.

Somebody before me said the name was obnoxious. I'm inclined to agree. Although extra points on capitalization.


----------



## DarkAura

8.5/10

Original, but a little too long.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

5/10.

It's really unoriginal, but it is capitalized, and easy to remember, even if it doesn't quite flow off the tongue like some of the other names.


----------



## Luxcario

6/10 It's random, which I like, but at the same time kind of cheesy.


----------



## hyphen

7/10
I like Luxrays in general,and it's capitalized.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

7/10.

I always did like the word "mystic," even if it's a little cliché. Still, it seems appropriate for you.

(Also, my name is not random. It actually means something.)


----------



## Ever

5/10

I dunno, It's okay, but it doesn't seem very creative or "fun". I like the "flower" and the "doll", just not together.


----------



## DarkAura

(PSST! It wasnt Flower doll with the post before yours)

8/10

It seems...creative to me. I've never seen "Ever" and "glider" in one sentence, not even in a word, so it seems original to me.

I would like it if the g was capitolized.


----------



## Ever

(crap, I must have been on the wrong page!)

8/10

I've always liked it. It seems very original and unique, and I love the sound. Much better than Rizadon, in my opinion.


----------



## Byrus

7/10 

Nothing I'd use, but it's pretty nice and seems to suit you. It makes me think of a breeze rustling the leaves on the trees.


----------



## Mai

8/10

It's pretty cool, but I can't really pick out a specific reason. From what I can tell and think of at this moment, it's pretty unique as well.


----------



## DarkAura

7/10

i think of the word 'Mai' as the word 'My',but it seems something no one would use, and that seems good to me. Plus, it suits you.


----------



## hyphen

8/10
flows nicely.
(the word aura just sealed the deal.)


----------



## DarkAura

(aura's the name for my character i made in a fanfic one time, who becomes evil along the way. :P)

8/10

The word mystic sounds mysterious to me. i like mysterious things. =P


----------



## Light

7.5/10

The word mysterious can definitely be descriptive, which is good. Not extremely unique, but cliche is cliche for a reason, right?

*prepares for bashing*. I'm probably going to change my username pretty soon here anyway.


----------



## Ever

Nonono I liek it :3

7/10
I Dunn, it seems pretty original to me. I like the 'light' part, and the 'yagami' sounds cool, so.


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 Would have been better with capitalization.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

8/10.

I enjoy this change. It sounds nicer even if it's just a combination of two Pokémon names.


----------



## hyphen

9/10
It actually rolls off the tounge easily.
sounds nice too.


----------



## Glace

8/10 Gives off a nice, mysterious tone to it. It's also simplistic.


----------



## Ever

6/10

I think it's a little..boring. And you don't seem like a 'cold' person, so I don't really see ow that fits you. Except for the fact that you like Glaceon.


----------



## DarkAura

( i think thats the point, X3)

8/10

Rolls off of the toungue for me. Would be better if the 'g' was capitalized.


----------



## Mai

6.5/10

It's pretty uninteresting and just doesn't seem that fitting, although it's much better than Rizadon. Also, neither Dark nor Aura seems an appropriate nickname, and more than once I've mistaken someone referring to you as referring to deviantArt.


----------



## Light

8.5/10

Short and sweet, easy to remember. A bit bouncy, even. It does strike me as a bit feminine, and combined with the characters you tend to feature in your avatar/ signature I often times designate you as a girl in my mind, which I guess is good if it's true, bad if it's dead wrong. I'm fond of the funky spelling. Reminds me of Japanese. (it is pronounced like "my", right?)


----------



## hyphen

8/10
Reminds me of anime.


----------



## DarkAura

(Mai, ya know, like a few months after i came up with that name, i found out there was a site called DarkAura. O.O)

8/10

It seems very...mysterious. and  things that are mysterious are awesome. =P


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 It's good, but it reminds me of Darkrai, who I personally don't like that much.


----------



## Mai

8/10

I like it a lot better than your previous username; it's simple and sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Luxcario

8/10 It's original.


----------



## Ever

9/10

Personally, I like it SO MUCH better that your previous username. But it deosn't seem very original. Nice and simple, though.


----------



## Cloudsong

9/10

Evergliiiiiideeerrrrrr. 'Tis such a shiny name. :D


----------



## DarkAura

8.5/10

I personally like it, but it seems a little too long. Good that you capitalized the neccessary words. =P


----------



## Mai

6/10

What's with the space?

Wrong thread.

6/10

I still don't like it that much.


----------



## DarkAura

(I havent a clue why the space is in my user title....We shall never know)

7/10

Simple, fits you.

However, it seems....kinda bland.....


----------



## Cloudsong

7/10

It's.. slightly generic. But still way better than those with numbers :D?


----------



## Ever

5/10

Long username is long D: And I don't think it fits you. Also, Cloudsong~


----------



## Mai

8/10

It's great! I still want to call you Sky, though. :(

7.6!/10

I've grown to like it a bit more! Still pretty "meh," though!


----------



## Monoking

7 out of ten. like the avatar, though.


----------



## DarkAura

8/20

A Spunky Raichu...huh.....it needs to be capitalized.


----------



## Monoking

i know.. 
mmm... four. just because there's no space between dark and aura.


----------



## DarkAura

(Mine looks MORE EPIC WITHOUT THE SPACE! It's so epic...like a boss!)


70/100 7/10

Ehh....i'm starting to dislike it. (THERE IS NO CAPITALIZATION!)


----------



## Luxcario

10/10 It's one of the best names I ever heard. Almost as good as Lightning Ice Fireball


----------



## hyphen

4/10
*is not a fan of splice names*


----------



## Dar

7/10 common but simple


----------



## SquishierCobra

5/10


----------



## Ever

6/10 for wut.


----------



## Luxcario

7/10 Good, okay, whatever...
EDIT: My 200th post!


----------

